# Unwanted Houseguest



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,

I own my home and have let an ex-girlfriend stay with me for the last several months. She has never paid me any rent but does receive some mail at my address.

She has repeatedly refused to leave, and I obviously need to make sure to avoid any confrontation that might have the possibility to spiral out of control. 

Based on MA law, would this be considered a tresspasser situation or do I need to pursue a formal eviction?

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Your best option is court assistance.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Have you considered smearing feces on the walls? Never done it myself but I hear it's effective.


I Have, and it works quite well. However the next day I got a visit form PES psych services.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Answer #1) Go get a tresspass order against her and when she is out change the locks and throw her stuff on the lawn.
Answer #2) Post her (naked) Pic on Macops.
Answer #3) Advertise her on Craigs List.
Answer #4) Whine on Macops.


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

I had a similar case that involved a female that knew people in higher positions, but in the end she lost. Thats all you have to do is first contact your local Pd and then request them to remove an unwanted guest from your home. Always be considerate to allow her time to get her articles out. If she refuses then becomes a trespassing incident where at this time with her being arrogant and disrespectful she will be arrested! Then make sure there is a log entry and a Officers report is completed so when she tries the same somewhere else, the police will no what she is all about, ethier way through your friends at the police department your headache will disappear. The main thing here is to be professional with the police and they will work with you on this. Otherwise I like what Tuna mentioned for your other choice!
Goodluck!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been to hundreds of these calls. This woman has been at the location for several months. She probably needs a moving company to get all her stuff out. I don't wait for trucks. He created this problem and he needs the courts Not the police to solve it. This is much different than an actual "unwanted guest" who may have overstayed their welcome after a party. They have no items to pack. As far as her trespassing....I wouldn't arrest her. She has established residency in his house. The courts are a must here.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I've been to hundreds of these calls. This woman has been at the location for several months. She probably needs a moving company to get all her stuff out. I don't wait for trucks. He created this problem and he needs the courts Not the police to solve it. This is much different than an actual "unwanted guest" who may have overstayed their welcome after a party. They have no items to pack. As far as her trespassing....I wouldn't arrest her. She has established residency in his house. The courts are a must here.


Trueblue is correct. This is not a police matter, this is a civil matter and you need to handle this with the courts. However, should she make threats, it then would be appropriate to contact police.

Let this be a lesson to you. In the future, don't move anyone in until after the one year mark. Anyone can be nice for a year but after that you start to see the real person.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with true and LG. You have let her take up residence there and she will have to be evicted. Seeing as that she has been there for a couple of months and more than likely has all or at least most of her belongings there she is looked at as being a resident now.

Golden Rule for you in the future, "NO ONE STAYS MORE THAN A WEEK!!"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> *Unwanted Houseguest*


When I read this title, I thought for sure you were referring to that dear ol' mother-in-law of mine.


LGriffin said:


> Trueblue is correct. This is not a police matter...


Oh boy, didn't I find THAT out the hard way. All I got from the cops was their deepest sympathy. Then I tried the NG and even they were powerless against "The Howitzer".


fra444 said:


> Golden Rule for you in the future, "NO ONE STAYS MORE THAN A WEEK!!"


Would ya mind stopping by and mentioning that Fra? I could use all the support I can get.

I love it, it's April and she only "came for the weekend", problem is it's Labor Day Weekend...


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Call a civil process constable or sheriff that specializes in evictions. They will walk you through the proper "notice to quit" paperwork. They will then serve it to the unwanted person. Depending on the situation, it usually indicates that they have 15 days to get out or you will start the eviction process. It will cost you about $150 to have the paperwork prepared and served. Make sure you use a civil process constable or sheriff that knows what they are doing. If this step is done wrong, several steps later and months down the line, you may have to start all over again. The court won't accept any eviction petition until a proper "notice to quit" is served. The "notice to quit" is basically your offical notice that you don't want them there anymore. 

Police need to remember one golden rule in these situations. The only person that can order someone out of the place they are living is a judge. I have been on more of these calls than I can count. I have seen people ordered out by cops telling the people that they will be arrested for trespassing. They usually leave. I've heard of two cases where people were arrested for trespassing. Both ended in civil settlements against the police.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This is EXACTLY why I refuse to let mx spend even a night in the spare room. 
Dude youre screwed, watch your p's and q's during the eviction process or you'll be getting served an RO and YOU WONT BE ALLOWED IN YOUR OWN PLACE.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Simple solution....go out and buy a Pitbull.....she will be gone by days end


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Simple solution....go out and buy a Pitbull.....she will be gone by days end


If she's nutty enough to overstay her welcome by 7 mos., she would probably just tape it to the fridge. Tinker!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

_"Hello,

I own my home and **have let an ex-girlfriend stay with me for the last several months.* She has never paid me any rent but does receive some mail at my address._
_
She has repeatedly refused to leave, and I obviously need to make sure to avoid any confrontation that might have the possibility to spiral out of control.

Based on MA law, would this be considered a tresspasser situation or do I need to pursue a formal eviction?

Thanks in advance for any insight."_

_** Well theres yer problem!*_

Dude, out with the old and in with the new! \\/


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Simple solution....go out and buy a Pitbull.....she will be gone by days end


7c, Which bitch will be gone? The dog or the girlfriend?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I've been to hundreds of these calls.





justanotherparatrooper said:


> Dude youre screwed, watch your p's and q's during the eviction process or you'll be getting served an RO and YOU WONT BE ALLOWED IN YOUR OWN PLACE.


I've seen this happen so many times I can't count.


Guy lets girlfriend move in to house he owns solely himself.
Guy then wants girlfriend out.
Girlfriend recites the four magic words: "I am in fear"
Court grants girlfriend a restraing order (209A Abuse Prevention Order for you MGL sticklers).
Guy must now vacate and surrender keys to home he owns and any and all firearms, ammunition, and FID/LTC's he owns while she lives scott free as his is mandated--as a requirement of the order--to continue to pay the mortgage, and to maintain AND PAY FOR all utilities and services, or he gets arrested as if he violated the no contact provision.
Good luck dude, don't piss her off. All she needs to do is talk to a co-worker and she'll have your pitard over a barrel quicker than you can say, "Here you go, officer. Those are the last of my keys. If you need me, I'll be sleeping in my car at the high school parking lot."


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If she's blonde, the next time she goes out just change the numbers around on the front door.


----------

